# GBT - GBST Holdings



## absolut-advance (26 November 2005)

GBST – Australia’s largest provider of securities transaction processing 

! June 30, 2005 ! 

Hard-To-Get shares in GBST Holdings, the largest independent provider of securities clearing systems in the country, have given their owners very handy profits indeed of up to 30 per cent.

Underwritten by ABN Amro Corporate, the scrip was rationed out to fewer than 700 folk and the desired spread was achieved, with most of them holding fewer than 10,000 shares.

The float shares were handed out at $1 and on Tuesday, the first day of listing, they closed at $1.205 while yesterday they hit $1.30.


GBST in my opinion is a strong buy and you should be quick, ill be buying come monday, these are tightly held and there are very few sellers.

GBT is a highly scaleable, 'repat business' (click, click, click 24 hours 7 days, 365 days etc... business operation with an effective Proven safe model of business operation, with Mangement IMO.

Look to see 100%+ in 12 months is my prediction p.s this is not advice just my opinion.


----------



## Milk Man (26 November 2005)

> GBST – Australia’s largest provider of securities transaction processing...
> 
> ...GBT is a highly scaleable, 'repat business' (click, click, click 24 hours 7 days, 365 days etc... business operation with an effective Proven safe model of business operation, with Mangement IMO.




Do they have some sort of contract with the ASX or something? How does the business work? (pls keep it doumb enough for me to understand  )


----------



## absolut-advance (26 November 2005)

Hey there, heres there website to get you up to speed:

http://www.gbst.com/home/index.shtml

also check out the market depth if you can via your broker or online service.

Happy Trading


----------



## chansw (26 November 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Do they have some sort of contract with the ASX or something? How does the business work? (pls keep it doumb enough for me to understand  )



Milk Man

That is what I found under "Products" on their Web site.

"GBST's Back Office solutions process trades for more than 40 stockbrokers, representing 40% of ASX volumes, valued at some $AUD1.4 billion every day. These solutions also feature exception-based processing, access to all client information and holdings, and the flexibility to offer your clients one of more lenders of choice."

http://www.gbst.com/


----------



## System (11 November 2019)

On November 8th, 2019, GBST Holdings Limited (GBT) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between GBT and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in GBT by FNZ (Australia) Bidco Pty Limited, a wholly-owned subsidiary of FNZ (Australia) Holdco 2 Pty Limited.


----------

